# Current Gas Prices - Los Cabos, Mexico



## LearnSci (Jul 18, 2012)

I am trying to plan a budget - How much does gas cost in the San Jose Del Cabo/Cabo San Lucas area?


----------



## RPBHaas (Dec 21, 2011)

LearnSci said:


> I am trying to plan a budget - How much does gas cost in the San Jose Del Cabo/Cabo San Lucas area?


Gas costs 10.36 mxn per liter. All gas stations in Mexico are Pemex. All of the gas prices are set by Pemex so all gas stations in Baja California Sur have the same price.


----------



## eagles100 (Jun 28, 2011)

RPBHaas said:


> Gas costs 10.36 mxn per liter. All gas stations in Mexico are Pemex. All of the gas prices are set by Pemex so all gas stations in Baja California Sur have the same price.


So does that means ALL gas stations have the same price in the whole country? I heard it's set for one month; what date of each month does it change?


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

eagles100 said:


> So does that means ALL gas stations have the same price in the whole country? I heard it's set for one month; what date of each month does it change?


I believe that the price of gas in the frontera is different. Higher or lower, I don't know. Other than that, prices are the same all over. Prices go up during the first week of the month.


----------



## RPBHaas (Dec 21, 2011)

eagles100 said:


> So does that means ALL gas stations have the same price in the whole country? I heard it's set for one month; what date of each month does it change?


Yes they do as relative to the base price. I believe a couple regions are a bit higher do to logistics. I am trying to confirm that.
Pemex recently announced the price of gasoline would increase every month until 2014. This could be amended by the new administration. The date varies but is usually between the 9th to the 15th, just whenever they get around to it I guess.


----------



## joebetoblame (Jul 21, 2011)

its roughly about $2.83 a gallon at the moment....


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

I filled up in La Paz today and the price was 10.05 per litro, gas is less expensive than on the mainland where the IVA tax is 16% and Baja only 10%...prices are higher along the frontera so gringos do not cross just for cheaper gas......


----------



## makaloco (Mar 26, 2009)

chicois8 said:


> I filled up in La Paz today and the price was 10.05 per litro, gas is less expensive than on the mainland where the IVA tax is 16% and Baja only 10%...prices are higher along the frontera so gringos do not cross just for cheaper gas......


Chicois8, welcome to La Paz!
Our IVA is actually 11% now. It increased at the same time the mainland went to 16%.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

makaloco said:


> Chicois8, welcome to La Paz!
> Our IVA is actually 11% now. It increased at the same time the mainland went to 16%.


At least it is still 5% cheaper than where I usually hide out, I just visited friends in Bahia Asuncion for 4 days and it was 71 degrees and here it is 101, wow...


----------

